# SER37 - Daughter wants pump



## SER37 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello
My Daughter Is 9 And 4 Years Diabetic With Rubbish Hba1c Results I Am Going To Ask For Pump On My Next Clinic Or My Daughter Is As Its Her That Wants One To Reduce Injections And Be Able To Get More Freedom From Me.  Her Nurses Are On Our Side But Keep Telling Me How Much Hard Work It Is But Have Looked Into It And We Already Carb Count.  Hope You Have Heard And You Have It.
Sarah


----------



## Mand (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Sarah
We started pumping last week. Please see my thread 'started on pump'. How are things with you?


----------



## bev (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

If your daughters hba1c is not good, and you have tried MDI - and you can carb count, then your daughter meets the criteria set out in the NICE guidelines, to be eligible for a pump.
If her Consultant agrees that pump therapy is the best way forward - then the PCT cannot refuse to fund a pump. So, i would advise you to send your Consultant a letter outlining the NICE guidelines and requesting the pump. This puts it on a more formal footing, and they are obliged to answer your letter within a reasonable time frame. (probably 2 weeks).Bev


----------



## SER37 (Jul 18, 2009)

hi
were you given a choice of pumps the veo is medtronic is that correct that can come with extra glucose reader they have suggested animas pump because insertion is much kinder for 9 yr old, just done bloods for hba1c and took to doctors fingers crossed.
sarah


----------



## SER37 (Jul 18, 2009)

hi
thanks i am pleased to hear that as long as consultant agrees its definate as he is just waiting for us to make our final decision she has two nurses one is really pushing for it the other telling us how difficult it is but feel she just wants us to sure, we carb count and are on split basal injections just waiting for hba1c its like waiting for exam results.
sarah


----------



## bev (Jul 18, 2009)

SER37 said:


> hi
> were you given a choice of pumps the veo is medtronic is that correct that can come with extra glucose reader they have suggested animas pump because insertion is much kinder for 9 yr old, just done bloods for hba1c and took to doctors fingers crossed.
> sarah



Hi Sarah,
As i understand it, it really doesnt matter what pump you get, its the tubing and the canula that is the reason that it might hurt. The make of the pump is irrelevant as insertion of the tubing is a seperate issue.
Yes the medtronic is the only one with a cgm. Hope the hba1c is what you would like it to be. Let us know the results!Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 25, 2009)

SER37 said:


> hi
> were you given a choice of pumps the veo is medtronic is that correct that can come with extra glucose reader they have suggested animas pump because insertion is much kinder for 9 yr old, just done bloods for hba1c and took to doctors fingers crossed.
> sarah



Hi Sarah

Pumping is the way to go definitely, your daughter will be transformed overnight, seriously it is that quick, ask the others !

Have to say that it is rubbish that Animas is best due to canula being kinder.  All the pumps are much of a muchness, one is waterproof but my daughter has to take off the pump when going in water otherwise she will hypo so didn't need that facility.   We have been pumping with the Medtronic Paradigm 522 with sensors for the CGMS full time now for 2 1/2 years and will never swap back to injections and will never give up the CGMS part either, just let them try.............    My daughter is 9 1/4 years old and has the silhouette insertion sets and they do not hurt and are perfect.  Her friend, on the same pump, who is 10, has the quick sets which she can do herself and they don't hurt her either.    

I won't lie, it is harder work than injections but it is worth it for the whole caboodle ie better results, happier child, better family life, not such a regimented regime at all, its brilliant.

Hope that has helped.


----------



## SER37 (Jul 31, 2009)

hi
I have been given a choice of pumps today medtronic and animas my nurse says medtronic is what she would recomend but i have to make decision so doing my research this weekend is the cgms the extra part that reads blood glucose?  
we are not being offered that due to nhs finances i think, also thanks for tip on swimming that makes sense so no need for waterproof facility. 
sarah mum to 9 year old diabetic/coeliac for 4 years


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Thats great that your daughter has been offered a pump. Some of the members here are on the new medtronic veo so check out their threads. I don't think we have anyone on an animas at the moment. Is the animas pump the 2020 or the ping?


----------

